# Dining room light for low ceiling



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

7 ft.
There has to be at least 100 differant flush mounted light fixture avalible.
Lowes, Home Depot, any real lighting store, on line.


----------



## RemodelinThe70s (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, 7 ft walls, when our friends over 6ft tall come over, they look like giants. Whoever buys the house from us will be < 6ft, like us.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Search online for something like "lighting fixtures for low ceilings" and you will find some possibilities.

I have seen some beautiful fixtures with candelabra like arms and multiple bulbs that stretch up rather than looping down. Very elegant and dramatic.

Visit a real lighting store or design showroom if there is one near you. You will not find much to fit your needs other than globe, etc. type fixtures at a box store.

Any chance of retrofitting canister lights in the ceiling?

How about an elegant dining table lamp, perhaps with battery powered LEDs so you don't have to run wire to it?


----------



## hollymartin (Nov 3, 2012)

You can search online for light fixtures for low ceiling. I had this one for my dining room








Do you think it would be appropriate for your dining room? This is Hunter Low ceiling fan and I am really fan of Hunter light fixtures because they are durable and versatile items. So what do you think?


----------



## Dillonz (Nov 24, 2012)

RemodelinThe70s said:


> Our walls are about 7ft high, so that hanging light that is already there looks strange. Ideas??


I'll bet it does. Lights hanging off the walls? :laughing:

I'm sorry, I know you meant to say "ceiling" and not "walls", but that was funny.

I would definitely go with recessed lighting here. 7 feet isn't that high, as I'm sure you know, and a light hanging down over the table simply puts too much light too close for my taste.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Well there really isn't any need to get fancy here and actually I'm a little confused why there is even a question here. The light over a dining room table always hangs low. In an 8 foot ceiling, a standard light will drop down about 3 feet. So just hang yours 2 feet instead. (i.e. in both cases, the bottom of the light is about 5 feet off the ground.) If you want it a little higher, put it a little higher, but it's pretty normal to bump your head into a dining room light fixture if you're walking around an empty house with the dining room table gone.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Dillonz said:


> I would definitely go with recessed lighting here. 7 feet isn't that high, as I'm sure you know, and a light hanging down over the table simply puts too much light too close for my taste.


You might not like it personally, but it's completely standard.

A light like this is adjustable height-wise by the chain

http://myhomedesign.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/dining-room-lighting3.jpg

A light like this might or might not be adjustable, so check

http://image.lampsplus.com/is/image/scenes/TN88031.fpx?qlt=75&wid=611&hei=500&fit=constrain&fmt=jpeg


----------

